# Joining the Club Gallery



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

My modest set-up, granite worktop installed today, floor to go, 5th week into the build.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Having drainage lines in granite looks class imo!


----------



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Having drainage lines in granite looks class imo!


yep pretty happy with it


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

nice...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Is that just light reflecting off the granite or does it contains small flecks of silver? I've seen some bling black floor tiles with them in. Discrete lighting in the floor kick boards really set them off nicely.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

5th week into the build - done that, been there - share your pain


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvia and Mignon look happy.


----------



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Is that just light reflecting off the granite or does it contains small flecks of silver? I've seen some bling black floor tiles with them in. Discrete lighting in the floor kick boards really set them off nicely.


Yes, there are sparkly bits in the granite called Galaxy, my girls (wife and 2 daughters) wanted sparkles, so there you have it! lol


----------



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

My kitchen is finished so pleased its finally over.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

V nice looking kitchen!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You've certainly got some über cool red coordination going on there. Fridge/freezer, dishwasher, kettle and even red electrical cable to the drop lights! Classy!


----------



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

the lights were a find, waiting on the attachments









http://nudcollection.com/products/classic

http://nudcollection.com/products/cord


----------

